# Ellie's Puppies



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Were three weeks old yesterday. Today, they got a litter box. They still like to sleep in a pile.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Ellie's babies are just beautiful.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sleeping puppies is the sweetest thing. I just love seeing them sprawled on top of each other.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I love to see all of the colors and the difference in sizes from one puppy to another. How quickly they grow and develop into little Havs from hell in a couple weeks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You might notice that their bed area is made of rugs. There are two, on top of each other, to bring the surface up level with the litter box. They're not only learning about a litter box, but learning to keep rugs clean. The rugs get changed several times a day, because they are not quite in full control yet.

Even though they've started playing, they're still pretty wobbly on their legs.


----------



## Mom to Violet (Jun 23, 2018)

They are precious.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

A wonderful distraction from all the chaos in the world. Adorable!!! I wanna pick one up and love it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The rug bed is so clever! Thanks, as always, for sharing a glimpse into your world!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They've done a lot of changing since these pictures. There are a couple of new videos on our youtube channel from a week, or so ago. They've been spending a lot of time on the porch, and first thing in the morning, before the other dogs get up, they have the run of the house for about 45 minutes by themselves.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

They are so cute.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

@Tom I know you use the pine pellet horse bedding sold at Tractor Supply.. Is all pine pellet horse bedding ok? Wondering if there is any that you feel people should stay away from. For those of us who do not live near a Tractor Supply and want to buy online.
Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

i can't speak for any that I've never seen. I don't know a reason to stay away from any though, as I understand it, it's just compressed sawdust, so I don't see a good reason for any manufacturer to add anything else to it.

This last batch we got from TSC is all short pellets, whereas it used to be longer. It moves around more, and I was worried about the puppies being unsteady on it, but they took to it with no issues. It's actually easier to pick up off of without getting a bunch of extra pellets at the same time.

We started out, years ago, using hardwood pellets for pellet stoves. That worked okay, but the Pine pellets seem to absorb any odor better.

Petsmart sells the Pine pellets for cat litter, in smaller bags for 6 times the price.


----------



## mturtel (Dec 2, 2018)

@Tom I'd love to see an updated photo of the puppies. It sure would be a nice distraction from all the sheltering in place. I hope I'm not breaking a forum rule by asking .


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

mturtel said:


> @Tom I'd love to see an updated photo of the puppies. It sure would be a nice distraction from all the sheltering in place. I hope I'm not breaking a forum rule by asking .


You can go to the Starborn Havanese website to see puppy pictures of both of the litters they have right now!


----------



## mturtel (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you for that information. What a beautiful litter of puppies (both sets). The videos are great too. Just the break I needed.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi - sorry to bother you again - just wanted to see if this appeared to be the same thing (I've never purchased it before).. The closest Tractor Supply is 40 minutes away. This could be shipped to the same town I live in.
Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

No bother at all. One of the main things for these forums is for people to ask questions.

We typically take pictures on Sunday afternoon, and Pam often gets them on the website on Mondays. We're visiting my 104 year old Mother in her Assisted Living place, outside her windows, on Sundays, so there is often not enough time to work on the website.

Please realize that we never have any available puppies, when you see them on the website. I wouldn't even post about them here if they weren't all spoken for.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Ykes, I forgot to paste the link - duh..
https://www.truevalue.com/pine-pellets-bedding-40-lbs
Thank you!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Should be fine. Wood Pellet manufacturing is really a side business for sawmills. They run the sawdust through an extruder to make the pellets. There is no reason for them to add anything to the sawdust. That's why they just turn back to sawdust when they get wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mturtel said:


> @Tom I'd love to see an updated photo of the puppies. It sure would be a nice distraction from all the sheltering in place. I hope I'm not breaking a forum rule by asking .


Not at all!!! We all love seeing them!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in love with Patrick! The whole litter is beautiful but he steals my heart!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

What beautiful pups. So cute and chunky!!!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Love them all but Patrick is the best. He is the exactly the Havanese I hoped for. So beautiful!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait a second ... Tere, you're getting one of these pups? How exciting!

Tom, cannot believe the detail you put on your website and the progression of photos as the puppies age! That's really something.

Thanks for being so active on the forum. I've often wondered why other breeders don't seem to be here ...


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Wait a second ... Tere, you're getting one of these pups?


Only in my dreams but you never know how life will roll. 
When I first decided to get a Havanese, Patrick was exactly what I envisioned in terms of coloring. And the name would be one I might have picked!

Shadow would love a little friend!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our website has been a work in progress for something like 20 years. It just keeps getting added to. As dogs retire, they get moved to the Retired Dogs page. The new puppies page is really the easiest way for people who are getting the puppies to see weekly updates, rather than Pam having to send pictures to several people.

I don't do social media, and neither does Pam, nor does she even have time to be on forums. I do one forums for each thing that I'm involved with, and no more.

Back when I first encouraged Melissa to start these forums, the one main online presence that Havanese had was one Really Long elist. The organization was non-existent. It was(and probably still is) just one Long string of emails, and if you didn't read every entry, every day, there was no way to take in any subject. I hated it, and suggested that someone start a forums. Melissa Miller took up the challenge, and here we are.

This is my only participation regarding Havanese on the internet.

For those that mentioned Patrick: He's going to a Vet in Pa., and will probably be in the office every day.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I like Eirin and Patrick. But they are all so darn cute—just a litter of cuteness. I can understand. Breeders don't have time to be concerned with social media and websites. They are too busy raising healthy and beautiful pups.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

They are all so very very cute.. but I happen to be partial to Emerald :smile2::wink2::grin2:


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

The mom and dad for my perspective pup will be honeymooning in June. I am hoping for success. It's nice to have something to look forward to during these challenging days.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom King said:


> Our website has been a work in progress for something like 20 years. It just keeps getting added to. As dogs retire, they get moved to the Retired Dogs page. The new puppies page is really the easiest way for people who are getting the puppies to see weekly updates, rather than Pam having to send pictures to several people.
> 
> I don't do social media, and neither does Pam, nor does she even have time to be on forums. I do one forums for each thing that I'm involved with, and no more.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that interesting info, Tom. Is Melissa Miller stilll active in this forum? How nice for Patrick to be able to have an action-packed life! I'm so jealous of people who can take their dogs with them to work or who can stay home with their dogs even while working. (Since mid-March, DH and I have been home with Shama all day while we teach remotely. We are certainly enjoying that. The other day, Shama SAT ON MY LAP for about 15 minutes while I was working on the computer!)


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

@ShamaMama, I am a teacher too.. I teach HS History and my district has been super strict while virtual learning. We have to meet live with all 5 classes for 30 minutes daily and have to have a minimum of 4 grades per week (at first it was 2-3 per day, but that only lasted about 3 weeks - at one point, I had over 1000 ungraded assignments and wanted to cry - I have about 90 students).

I think of my Honey (passed away 11/19/19) and how much she would have LOVED this lockdown/stay at home situation. I am getting my puppy in 2 weeks, and I am so grateful for this time I will have at home for training.. but I also know I have to make sure I take measures so we won't have serious separation problems when I do get back to work. I am in NJ and they aren't even sure what is going to happen in September when we are scheduled to go back.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't heard anything from Melissa for years. She sold the forums to the current owner.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

HoneyBunny said:


> @ShamaMama, I am a teacher too.. I teach HS History and my district has been super strict while virtual learning. We have to meet live with all 5 classes for 30 minutes daily and have to have a minimum of 4 grades per week (at first it was 2-3 per day, but that only lasted about 3 weeks - at one point, I had over 1000 ungraded assignments and wanted to cry - I have about 90 students).
> 
> I think of my Honey (passed away 11/19/19) and how much she would have LOVED this lockdown/stay at home situation. I am getting my puppy in 2 weeks, and I am so grateful for this time I will have at home for training.. but I also know I have to make sure I take measures so we won't have serious separation problems when I do get back to work. I am in NJ and they aren't even sure what is going to happen in September when we are scheduled to go back.


I know it is hard on all teachers regardless of the state, but I have been surprised at some of what I have heard from families in other parts of the country regarding school. Sometimes I think the people making these decisions either don't have kids or are outside of the education system  We have been really fortunate, the teachers post one assignment per class period, and the students do it on their own time and everything is due on a weekly basis. There are video conferences frequently, especially for math, but they aren't required. There's some kind of system set up to check in on students, and my kids have received personal mail from several of their teachers, which was really impressive to me. We've been told my son's assignments should average 15 minutes per class period plus reading. My daughter is in an accelerated/gifted program but she still doesn't have a heavy workload, though more writing and "enrichment," which seems to be stuff like making videos and interviewing people. From what I understand, there is a lot of support for teachers because they also have children home and could potentially be ill or have sick family members. There is still learning happening, but the situation is unique and the idea of meeting a learning quota on a schedule is out the window. My kids are in middle school, but my understanding is high school is very similar. I have heard they are making some adaptations to math for the beginning of next year.

You should just move here! Teachers are my favorite people, but history teachers are my most favorite  My mom was a middle school history/social studies teacher, and my high school history teacher was one of those teachers that really changed the way I looked at the world. I feel like in a lot of ways I learned how to think in his class.

Thank you for all that you are doing right now, and to everyone for making time to drop by the forums! The Havanese forum is the closest I get to social media and I have way too much time for it right now, but it's a nice break.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

I find it so funny how everyone prefers something different. Eirin or Emerald would be my top choices, although they are all SO cute!!! We are farther down the list for a Starborn puppy and (im)patiently waiting!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thank you @EvaE1izabeth 

Yeah - every state is different, and even different districts have rules (I am in a regional HS, so it is just 9-12 - but each town has their own k-8)

It has been really challenging because while everyone has a laptop (we are 1:1) each family deals with homeschooling differently as well. Most of my students have been really responsive and doing their work, but some are really struggling staying focused, remembering what they have to do etc. We all miss being in school and the day-to-day interaction so much.

I wish I felt a little more appreciated - to be honest - perhaps working in HS. Our District has changes their guidelines at least 5 or 6 times over the past 2 months at home. However, I do what I do for my kids - not for them.

Thanks again for your kind words. I appreciate them 

I actually mailed something home to my AP kids - they had their AP test last Wednesday so I mailed each of them a little good luck card along with some words of encouragement. They seemed really touched <3 We are also doing an 'adopt a senior' so I am int he process of buying and sending gifts to about 10 seniors who I have this year a gift.

Utah sounds beautiful - I've never been there, but I absolutely love Colorado so eventually I could see myself moving around there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Our website has been a work in progress for something like 20 years. It just keeps getting added to. As dogs retire, they get moved to the Retired Dogs page. The new puppies page is really the easiest way for people who are getting the puppies to see weekly updates, rather than Pam having to send pictures to several people.
> 
> I don't do social media, and neither does Pam, nor does she even have time to be on forums. I do one forums for each thing that I'm involved with, and no more.
> 
> ...


Awww, an office dog! That's pretty special!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I was going to wait until I officially brought her home, but I am so excited that I can't wait. On May 31st, I will be picking up little Emerald from the Kings, and bringing her home <3 

Thank you so much for all you do Tom (and Pam)! I am so comfortable with all you do - and impressed with the highest, most ethical breeding program I've ever heard of. I have the feeling that a few years down the line, I may be getting in touch to get a younger sibling for.. Emmy <3

PS: today marks 6 months since I lost Honey, and I am so thankful for Emmy.. I know we are going to have the best life together!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratulations, Emerald is so beautiful. Well, we know that we'll continue to see pictures of how wonderfully Emmy grows. I am so happy for you! Is Emerald the name you decided for her?:smile2:


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thank you I am so excited!

I know the St. Patrick's Day names are temporary, but I really like the name Emmy anyway - so I'll call her that, but I may keep her official name Emerald anyway - it's pretty. I set up an instagram for her @EmmyHavanese if any of you are on IG. 

And if anyone is also getting one of her littermates, I would love to keep in touch - please PM me.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! How special to be getting a Starborn puppy. Her red coat is beautiful! I like Emmy and Emerald for names too!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

YEAH!!! ;-) So exciting!! I just followed you on Insta! I wish I was getting mine sooner!!!! Wishing you all the best of luck with the adorable Emmy!!!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I like her name as well. I am so excited for you. The entire litter is gorgeous.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I just followed you as well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HoneyBunny said:


> I was going to wait until I officially brought her home, but I am so excited that I can't wait. On May 31st, I will be picking up little Emerald from the Kings, and bringing her home <3
> 
> Thank you so much for all you do Tom (and Pam)! I am so comfortable with all you do - and impressed with the highest, most ethical breeding program I've ever heard of. I have the feeling that a few years down the line, I may be getting in touch to get a younger sibling for.. Emmy <3
> 
> PS: today marks 6 months since I lost Honey, and I am so thankful for Emmy.. I know we are going to have the best life together!


I'm SO GLAD that you are "out"! :hug: Now I can say congratulations in public!!! I am so, so, SO happy. For you!!!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm SO GLAD that you are "out"! :hug: Now I can say congratulations in public!!! I am so, so, SO happy. For you!!!


Thank you so much Karen! XO


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

HoneyBunny said:


> Thank you @EvaE1izabeth
> 
> Yeah - every state is different, and even different districts have rules (I am in a regional HS, so it is just 9-12 - but each town has their own k-8)
> 
> ...


I hope your summer is coming up quickly! As of today we are done. I have no idea what fall will look like (DS is immune compromised) but I'm relieved summer has arrived and trying to stay in the here and now. I can't even imagine how difficult it has been out there. Thank goodness your students have you looking out for them.

The anticipation of a puppy at any time is fun and exciting, but it just occurred to me that bringing home a puppy right now would be especially therapeutic. I'm really excited for you and the wonderful summer you have ahead of you! Those puppies are really adorable!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I just thought of a great way to socialize puppies. Take them to visit tired healthcare workers!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I just thought of a great way to socialize puppies. Take them to visit tired healthcare workers!


I absolutely LOVE this! I would like to get Emmy qualified as a therapy dog - when she is old enough. Honey worked unofficially in that capacity - visiting some elderly neighbors - I coach an academic team and before competitions, I would have her come to a practice so they could cuddle a cute dog. Unfortunately Honey FAILED the test not once, not twice, but THREE times! She was perfectly fine with banging crutches and loud noises etc for the test - but she had to watch me walk away, leave the room and not respond... haha well she didn't go for that - she would just follow me and honestly, I can't be mad at that.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I hope your summer is coming up quickly! As of today we are done. I have no idea what fall will look like (DS is immune compromised) but I'm relieved summer has arrived and trying to stay in the here and now. I can't even imagine how difficult it has been out there. Thank goodness your students have you looking out for them.
> 
> The anticipation of a puppy at any time is fun and exciting, but it just occurred to me that bringing home a puppy right now would be especially therapeutic. I'm really excited for you and the wonderful summer you have ahead of you! Those puppies are really adorable!


Our last day online is June 16. My AP test (European History) was last week so for that class, we are relaxed now. My other classes (US 2 and World Civ Honors) are going strong.. I am sure your family must be thrilled that school is out.

I also don't have any idea what they will do, but I have a funny feeling that whatever they decide will be more work for us. The only way they can really keep things safe is to cut classes by at least 50%, so they either need to hire more teachers, or commit to having the year online (which I don't think will happen).. Or make us teach 10 classes a day instead of 5 (kids coming in for half day sessions). Next year, 4 of my 5 classes have more than 20 students and my classroom is so small that if you followed the 6 ft guideline, there is realy only room for 6 maybe 7 kids. I am glad I don't have to make those decisions!

It is a perfect time to get my puppy. When this whole thing first happened, I wish I had her then.. but I was busier with work so I think it is all for the best.

Hope you family have a great summer vacay - even if it is just a break from schoolwork for now!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They went to get their shots today. The Vet's office doesn't allow people to go inside, so they come to the car, and take in the animals. They all had the best time with the puppies, and they came out with collars on, with new names on them.

No car sickness for the half hour trip each way.


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

Tom King said:


> They went to get their shots today. The Vet's office doesn't allow people to go inside, so they come to the car, and take in the animals. They all had the best time with the puppies, and they came out with collars on, with new names on them.
> 
> No car sickness for the half hour trip each way.


Ellie's and Birdy's puppies are so adorable. I can only imagine what a cute adventure it must have been to take them to the vet's. I bet they took a long nap when they got home.

You and Pam must have your hands full with so many puppies on the ground! Too much cuteness!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They made the collars out of some kind of tape. Pam had a hard time getting them off. She was able to pull them off carefully, without having to cut any hair, but we'll make sure they don't do that again. On Patrick's, they wrote Clyde. On Emerald's they wrote Ethyl. One was renamed Dennis. The other two they had started with A, and B, but must have had fun coming up with names for them after that.

Yes, they slept all afternoon, but have been out on the porch for a good while playing like wild things. Birdy's are just waking up, so they'll get switched.

Yes, busy, busy.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Tom King said:


> They made the collars out of some kind of tape. Pam had a hard time getting them off. She was able to pull them off carefully, without having to cut any hair, but we'll make sure they don't do that again. On Patrick's, they wrote Clyde. On Emerald's they wrote Ethyl. One was renamed Dennis. The other two they had started with A, and B, but must have had fun coming up with names for them after that.
> 
> Yes, they slept all afternoon, but have been out on the porch for a good while playing like wild things. Birdy's are just waking up, so they'll get switched.
> 
> Yes, busy, busy.


Oh my goodness what an adventure! I'm sure having to deal with that tape was not something you both wanted or needed to deal with.

Do Birdy's and Ellie's pups play together much, or do you keep them separate most of the time?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They have played together a few times, but there is just enough of an age difference that there is a noticeable size difference. The larger ones can't help but play too rough with the smaller ones, so their interaction time is mainly sharing an expen partition between their two inside play areas. They do have a good time with each other like that through the bars.

Fortunately, they're mostly on different nap schedules, so they get to take turns on the screened porch, and outside. It rained multiple inches last week, so the yard has been too wet for about a week now. They all love the screened porch.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Birdy and Ellie's pups are so beautiful. You just want to love them all.:hug:


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Tom, do you usually have two litters so close together? That sounds so cute!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Were they trying to distinguish the puppies form each other with the tape since you weren’t in the appointment? It sounds like the kind of well intentioned, misguided project my teenagers would get wrapped up in  I have a feeling the staff at your vet’s office look forward to your puppy visits!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I was wondering the same thing! When my breeder was taking her litter in, she had notes on who is who because of the restrictions.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

stephsu said:


> Tom, do you usually have two litters so close together? That sounds so cute!!


It's completely up to the girls' cycles. Lately, we've been having long breaks, and then several litters all at once. When one girl comes in heat, she'll often bring others in too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Were they trying to distinguish the puppies form each other with the tape since you weren't in the appointment? It sounds like the kind of well intentioned, misguided project my teenagers would get wrapped up in  I have a feeling the staff at your vet's office look forward to your puppy visits!


I'm pretty sure that was the reason. I expect they wanted to make sure that no puppy ended up with two shots. They carried their crates in. There were two puppies in one crate, and three in the other.

The staff of helpers are mostly young girls, or young ladies I should say.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I'm pretty sure that was the reason. I expect they wanted to make sure that no puppy ended up with two shots. They carried their crates in. There were two puppies in one crate, and three in the other.
> 
> The staff of helpers are mostly young girls, or young ladies I should say.


Elinor bought a set of little soft different colored velcro collars just in case we couldn't tell her litters apart, because with Tony and Poppy, we knew they'd all be clear reds, so there was always a chance we couldn't tell them apart. But we never really needed them. There were always enough toes and noses different. But those might be helpful for vet trips during Covid. They'd be a whole lot easier to get off than tape!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Tom King said:


> It's completely up to the girls' cycles. Lately, we've been having long breaks, and then several litters all at once. When one girl comes in heat, she'll often bring others in too.


That's interesting that even dogs' cycles will sync up!!


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

HoneyBunny said:


> Thank you I am so excited!
> 
> I know the St. Patrick's Day names are temporary, but I really like the name Emmy anyway - so I'll call her that, but I may keep her official name Emerald anyway - it's pretty. I set up an instagram for her @EmmyHavanese if any of you are on IG.
> 
> And if anyone is also getting one of her littermates, I would love to keep in touch - please PM me.


Emmy is such a cute name! I will follow her on Instagram. Our Coco is a Starborn pup too. We have been having the best time with her!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG the video of the puppies with the Bow Wow toy is adorable!:smile2:


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

HavaCoco said:


> Emmy is such a cute name! I will follow her on Instagram. Our Coco is a Starborn pup too. We have been having the best time with her!


Coco is beautiful <3 I will follow her on IG too!


----------

